# Banana Test........



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

There is a very, very tall coconut tree and there are 4 animals,


a Lion







 a Chimpanzee








a Giraffe







 and a Squirrel







 who pass by. 


They decide to compete to see who is the fastest to get a banana off the tree 
Who do you guess will win? 
Your answer will reflect your personality. 
So think carefully . . .. 
Try and answer within 30 seconds 
Got your answer? 

Now scroll down to see the analysis. 


. . . .











If your answer is: 

Lion = you're dull. 
Chimpanzee = you're a wonder. 
Giraffe = you're a complete wreck 
Squirrel = you're just hopeless.


*A COCONUT TREE DOESN'T HAVE BANANAS. *


Obviously you're stressed and overworked. 
You should take some time off and relax! 
Try again next year.















you know i fell for it if i'm sending it to you


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

LOL, I got it right! So what is my personality?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Buggy said:


> LOL, I got it right! So what is my personality?


Too smart for your own good :fun:


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

ROFL, I wish.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

i actually said squirrel.. on a coconut tree. somehow placed in the middle of africa with squirrels and chimps..


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I said giraffe...LOL


----------

